# General Chat Room.



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well done to those of you who managed to get in the General Chat Room this (Thursday) evening. Autostratus, Chuggs, Twooks, Wurz and a few mystery guests.

Mildly successful and it proves that it all works nicely. One thing we found is that you must disable any popup blockers before attempting to enter, or we set the dogs on you.  Well actually if you don't you have to wait 180 seconds before retrying.

If you hear voices, don't worry you're not mad. Hope to chat to some more of you soon.

Mav


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I tried once, but it was a bit too life like for me.......I was talking to myself. Would have joined you guys last night, but it must have taken place after my bedtime


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

may i suggest you place the chat room links in a more prominant location with occupied signs on the home page

A


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Well done to those of you who managed to get in the General Chat Room this (Thursday) evening. Autostratus, Chuggs, Twooks, Wurz and a few mystery guests.
> 
> Mildly successful and it proves that it all works nicely. One thing we found is that you must disable any popup blockers before attempting to enter, or we set the dogs on you.
> Mav


Although you have me on your list as getting in to the Chat Room the fact is I didn't and for the reason you outline ie pop-up blocker.
I realised later what the probable cause was and have checked this morning and got in ok after pressing 'Ctrl' at the same time as clicking on the Forum's 'Let's Go'

Probably as well that I didn't get in last night as I see Twooks was there and I probably wouldn't have been able to get a word in edgeways. 
I may well try tonight!


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Chat room*

:? :? Help ! How do I get into the chat room, I have clicked the lets go button and it shows me as being in there, but I can't move behond this.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

That's the trouble I had.

Before pressing the 'lets Go'
Press and hold the 'Ctrl' key on the LH bottom corner of the keyboard
Keep it held for about 30 secs.Another box ( the chat box) should appear.

HTH


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Chat Rooms*

:? :? :? Tried holding Ctrl down and nothing happened, still not able to get in


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Any time I have looked there has been nobody on. May be you all go on when its my "rag chew" time on the radio !


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Chat Rooms*



sizeyuk said:


> :? :? :? Tried holding Ctrl down and nothing happened, still not able to get in


Sorry you didn't make it again.
Maybe 30 secs isn't long enough.
I held the Ctrl down until the box appeared.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

[quote="autostratus

Probably as well that I didn't get in last night as I see Twooks was there and I probably wouldn't have been able to get a word in edgeways. 
I may well try tonight![/quote]

nah, can't type that fast  - ask mav if you don't believe me

an alternative way in to those of you having pop-up problems, try clicking on individual chat room using option on right hand side rather than Community - Chat Rooms. It takes you straight in and might be easier??

8)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

chat room active - or was a minute ago


8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Excellent conversations this evening over a two hour stint with Mandy and Dave, Twooks and AndroidGB. My little fingers almost have blisters from all the typing!  

Thanks again Android for answering my barrage of questions which was all very informative, sounds like you have a lovely 'van there.

....and now finally to bed. Goodnight.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yes, a very interesting chat with Maverick.

Sorry that I had to leave just as MandyandDave arrived but I'd said my farewells to Mav and I had an urgent call of nature 

Maybe we should set some times when people could pop in

Andrew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

AAAwwww Bed already Maverick, and there's me up for another midnight chinwag 8O :roll:


----------

